

Startup Weekend Tips & Tricks - swanson
http://swanson.github.com/blog/2011/06/18/startup-weekend-tip-tricks.html

======
jevinskie
Matt's (submitter, author) point about pushing something, /anything/ out of
the door by the end of the weekend is a great point. I had the pleasure of
working with him at last year's SocialDevCamp hackathon and we ended up using
MongoDB as a poor man's message passing system. Why not, we were already using
it as a document store! Also, researching and demoing APIs that you might
potentially use before the hackathon is very important. We wasted a lot of
time fighting with OAuth to get Twitter's streams working.

------
evanjacobs
I wrote up some other tips based on my experience at Madrona Startup Weekend
in Seattle at [http://www.readwritehack.com/how-to-succeed-at-startup-
weeke...](http://www.readwritehack.com/how-to-succeed-at-startup-weekend)

